# Laugh



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Good Afternoon everyone!
So, I've been relying strickly on _Taglish_ to get by in Filipino. And I would like a translation from Taglish to Filipino (I know, a very _silly_ thing to ask).
I say: Funny 'yan. Nag-LOL ako. (That was funny! I lol'ed [laughed out loud])
Then I say: Laging nagpa-la-laugh ka sa'kin/ Laging pinalalaugh mo sa'kin.
(You're always making me laugh)

Thanks in advance


----------



## sai611

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> Good Afternoon everyone!
> So, I've been relying strickly on _Taglish_ to get by in Filipino. And I would like a translation from Taglish to Filipino (I know, a very _silly_ thing to ask).
> I say: Funny 'yan. Nag-LOL ako. (That was funny! I lol'ed [laughed out loud])
> 
> Then I say: Laging nagpa-la-laugh ka sa'kin/ Laging pinalalaugh mo sa'kin.
> (You're always making me laugh)
> 
> Thanks in advance


 

_You're always making me laugh = Lagi mo akong pinapalaugh._
_some would say:= You are always making me tawa.(tawa=laugh)_

OOOhh..the taglish way...i don't usually recommend younger generations to use this kind of way to speak with each other..sounds awful..hehehe

cuidate! espero que yo haya ayudado


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

xD
I want the proper way to say it. haha. Taglish works for me, but I would like to transition to formal Filipino.


----------



## sai611

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> xD
> I want the proper way to say it. haha. Taglish works for me, but I would like to transition to formal Filipino.


 

Aahh..sorry chifladoporlosidiomas..i was careless when i was reading your post..Hehehe..This is the proper way of saying it in tagalog.

(Funny 'yan. Nag-LOL ako.)
Nakakatawa yan, Napahalakhak ako.

(You're always making me laugh)
Lagi mo akong pinapatawa.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Maraming Salamat po!


----------

